# I think someone....



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Is holding out on us.
Or...
Doesn't have remote internet access 
But meanwhile those of us at home are very crafty.

http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2010219501/201021950112800.HTM


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG! arty: Party Time!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Yay!!!*!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, very impressive to have such a young Champion with a UD, RA, Congratulations!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are talking about who I think you're talking about, she called me yesterday and gave me the fantastic news. Can't wait for her to get home and hear all about it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! Way to go, Tito, Barb and Amy!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tito finished! Woot-woot!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess over the moon is out of internet range. Way to go Team Tito.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

i can't wait to hear the story either!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh! Congrats!!! I needed someone to mention a few names...LOL


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go Tito! I see Bob's name on there with Ripkin too, but I must admit that I don't totally know how to read these yet.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bogey'smom, Someone else can do a much better job explaining, but to me it's all in the far left margin- 1st,2nd,3rd, Reserve, Winner's Dog, Absent/Away, points, Best Of Breed etc.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Huge congrats,to Tito and Mom!.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to Go!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad someone said call names for those of us who don't speak showring! lol

Congrats Tito!


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Is holding out on us.
> Or...
> Doesn't have remote internet access
> But meanwhile those of us at home are very crafty.
> ...


Barb was at the show this morning watching with Tito by her side. She doesn't have internet access and is planning on heading home Monday afternoon after obedience. My wife and I enjoyed meeting Barb and Tito and being part of Friday's festivities  

Bob


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

WHOOHOOO!!!!! WAY to go Tito and Barb! What an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was thinking positive "point vibes" this weekend for Tito, glad they found him


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay Tito! Now that the bunny-foo-foo stuff smooch is done, you can concentrate on the real reason goldens are born into this world!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I was there watching Tito strut his STUFF!!!! And let me tell you he looked great! I was so happy for Barb! 

It was fun to meet Bob too! More GRF faces! I can't wait to read Barb's take on this when she gets back to the computer. It may not be until sometime on Tues. I am sure she will have a LOT of pet hotel work to do too! She will find time for us. 

Congratulations Tito and Barb!!!!! (again)

Ann


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Team Tito. Count me in the group that needs call names. :


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

VERY exciting news!!!! I am sooo happy for Barb and Tito!!! Can't wait to hear the details when she gets back!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The secret to winning is obviously to have Ann (Maxs Mom) come to the show. Last time she showed up we got a 4 point major, this time after a dry spell we got a 2 point win to finish the CH, and another UDX leg as well!
It was just wonderful to have Ann and Bob (Scottbuilder) there to share my moment. Got to meet Ripken, he's much better looking in person than in any photos Bob has put online.
And yes, there is no internet over the moon, which is where I have been floating for the past 4 days!!!!

My little pet doggie who was bought (on a limited registration no less) just as a pet for my daughter is now a CH!

Thanks to everyone on GRF for all of your kind words and encouragement, there were so many times I was so frustrated and ready to give it all up but I just couldn't let you guys down!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Barb and Tito! Such great news to hear! Hey, are you by chance going to the Specialty for some Obedience in Grayslake?? PM me, please! =)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my thoughts exactly 




IowaGold said:


> Yay Tito! Now that the bunny-foo-foo stuff smooch is done, you can concentrate on the real reason goldens are born into this world!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm probably going to Grayslake (obedience only now) on Friday, June 18. Are you planning to go????



MaddieMagoo said:


> Congrats Barb and Tito! Such great news to hear! Hey, are you by chance going to the Specialty for some Obedience in Grayslake?? PM me, please! =)


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats Barb and Tito!!!!!! I know nothing about showing but Tito sure is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah to the both of you!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations to an amazing team!!!


----------

